# Android Market3.3.11 Adds New Settings.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.androidcentral.com/new-android-market-pushing-out-few-new-settings
My Inspire 4G never received the original Market update, I had to manually install the Market apk. 
There are some nice new setting features in this update. 
Please note that this update doesn't play well with Honeycomb tablets.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...te-update-over-wi-fi-only-shortcuts-and-more/
Edit: Links are working using my laptop but not on my phone.. hmmm.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Market 3.1.5.1 works with Honeycomb tablets. I had to download it in order for Market to work after a recent update.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I really hope this update fixes the Android Market "My Apps" screen on my tablet so that it no longer leaves the large empty left and right margins in landscape mode!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Market 3.1.5.1 works with Honeycomb tablets. I had to download it in order for Market to work after a recent update.


I'm gonna wait until the Android Market itself (not XDA) issues the Honeycomb version.

This one is fine for the Android smartphones though.


----------

